# what Oakley lense



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

i am looking at getting some oakley splice goggles as they fit the best for me and with my helmet.

My question is what would be the best lense to get? i will be riding at night often but also dont want a pure night lense. i am willing to get a clear lense to use for night time

any and all suggestions welcome please


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

Pink iridium for night/low light. Was my lens for night last year, and finding more and more already this year it's become my go-to goggle for anything other than sun. For that, I've got a second pair with a fire iridium lens (Terje sig series Crowbars with pink iridium, JP Auclair sig series with fire iridium).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Pink is my favorite all-around lens. It's decent in all conditions except for bright or overcast days.

On overcast days, the only problem is that features on the terrain are hard to make out. Like small bumps and stuff. Nothing like it's going to make you miss a tree or a rock.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oakley splices simon dumont edition you can have black or fire iridium. sick goggles


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

bump. thinking about the v50 pink iridium just want to be sure before i order. thanks


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought an HI Persimmon extra lens last year because (like Leo above) in flat light with my Black Iridium lenses I couldn't make out much contrasting detail on the slopes. 

I figured I'd use the Persimmon in low/flat light conditions and the Black ones in bright light. The HI Persimmon is great for me for flat light contrast and it turned out the Persimmon lens was good enough for me in even the brightest light (although I'm pretty tolerant of bright light so that might have something to do with it.)


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I use Blue Iridium on most days unless its like low visibility and on those days i use my Pink Iridium lens. I messed up my pink lens though cause it got wet and i didn't let it dry properly so it kinda fogs up now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I LOVE the Oakley H.I. Amber lens. If I wasn't spoiled by the Smith surround foam, I'd be all over a pair of Oakleys for that lens alone.


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks for everyones input but now im more unsure lol

the lense options i can get with the frames i want are H.I. Yellow, persimmon, Emerald Iridium, VR50 pink iridium, and black iridium.
i usually dont wear sunglasses so my eyes aren't overly sensitive to light. i Just want something thats good all around. thanks


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got the splices with HI Yellow lens last year and they are great for night and flat light.


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

Oakley's web page gives a good description of theie ggoggle lenses. For instance:

"Black Iridium
Medium to bright light. Excellent all-purpose high contrast lens for sunny conditions. Features an Iridium® coating to reduce glare
allows 18% of light through" (and therefore probably wouldn't be a good all-around lens )

High Intensity Yellow
Flat to very low light. High contrast lens for extremely low light conditions. Features an Iridium® coating that further enhances contrast (allows 81% of light through).

The page for the crowbar is at Oakley CROWBAR SNOW Accessory Lenses available online at Oakley.com. Lens tint info is at the bottom. It gives a brief description of each available lens (as above) and even simulates the effects of the lenses on snow (not that that's worth a lot).


----------

